# Sealing Aluminum Boat



## aeviaanah (Sep 8, 2011)

I just bought some snow white roof sealer. You guys think it would be good to seal the inside of an aluminum boat with this stuff? It says it will seep into cracks and seal, its also very flexible... Bonds to aluminum....seems durable, its for roofing. I got a test strip drying now, id like to see how a top layer of spray paint holds to it.


----------



## worminken (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't believe it will dry hard enough to stand or walk on. In the 90's it will probably be very sticky.


----------



## BOB350RX (Sep 9, 2011)

worminken said:


> I don't believe it will dry hard enough to stand or walk on. In the 90's it will probably be very sticky.



+1 might open a can of worms, that you dont want to with this stuff. how bad does it leak? and from where? might be a simple fix


----------



## 79Stroker (Sep 9, 2011)

I did this to a old Jon that had a leak, what the others said is true and it doesn't have to be that hot for it to get soft, but to avoid having to walk through it i put a simple floor in the boat so it covers it up its a pretty cheap and simple fix to get back out on the water


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 9, 2011)

How about the rubberized antislip flooring? I appreciate the responses. Looks like I got a gallon for the roof now!


----------



## BOB350RX (Sep 9, 2011)

do you know where its leaking from? so as to not coat the entire boat?


----------



## troutski (Sep 9, 2011)

ARMA coating works great, life time warranty on leaks. On a fourteen foot Starcraft it adds 20 lbs to the craft, comes in colors also.
https://www.armacoatings.com/

Chuck


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 9, 2011)

BOB350RX said:


> do you know where its leaking from? so as to not coat the entire boat?


Ive identified a few leaking spots. I am putting lots of work into the boat. I have decided to seal the whole boat to prevent future leaks. I will install a deck which will make it hard to get to any new leaks in the future. I will also paint the inside of the boat over the sealing paint.

Chuck[/quote]


troutski said:


> ARMA coating works great, life time warranty on leaks. On a fourteen foot Starcraft it adds 20 lbs to the craft, comes in colors also.
> https://www.armacoatings.com/
> 
> Chuck


Thanks for the link. I checked it out but that stuff is probably expensive. Im lookin for something ican get at the local hardware store

Some people have talked about using truck bed coating. They got a kit for 100 or so at ace hardware. I may just use that and paint over with spray paint when im done. For the hull to deck joint im using 3m 5200....along the main seam on the side of the boat as well. This coating is just for rivits and such.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Sep 9, 2011)

I used a gallon of white koolseal roof paint mixed with microscopic glass beads to make home brewed lizardskin on my truck, it worked out perfect. made a huge difference for heat absorbsion and quieted down the cab boom a good bit too. Didn't soften when hot.

Jamie


----------

